# what makes a tshirt sell



## tip_city (Sep 29, 2009)

what do you think makes a t-shirt sell and to keep the sells up on your line of t-shirts?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

What a wonderful topic of discourse. I think, #1) been there, done that and got the shirt. I have seen really poor shirts sell like hotcakes to commemorate an event. # 2) Personal branding. Think Harley, or Earnhardt, or Nike for people who don't have a bike and never watched a race and run about as well as I do. #3) corporate ad. Uniforms for the mega corps. What a smart question.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

tip_city said:


> what do you think makes a t-shirt sell and to keep the sells up on your line of t-shirts?


Do you realize how big of a question you asked?! Man, only if it *were* a simple answer. But I guess it is good it is not a simple answer or everyone and his sister would be designing and selling t-shirts... oh, wait, it seems that every and their sisters *are* designing and trying to sell t-shirts. 

Fortunately, most people are going about it all wrong so there is still room for people to do it right and succeed. But still, there is no magic formula for success in the garment industry. There are many factors involved and some being in the right place at the right time as well. 

I think the basic factors are: 
Having an appealing and eye catching product.
A fresh and strong business and marketing plan.
Enough resources to stay the course.
And the ability to intelligently, realistically and correctly evaluate how things are going and what needs to be adjusted, changed or even thrown out and started over.


----------



## tip_city (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you for the reply,and sorry if my discussion was not to a point,but I'm just trying to get a better perspective of everyone's ingredients to selling t-shirts and keeping a living t-shirt business in these times.So what I think I was trying to get at mainly was what keeps you going.


----------



## tip_city (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats another thing I can't get how do bad shirts sell like hotcakes,I mean I will admit I have been the one who wanted a bad shirt from time to time and can't see why I like It so much.But I guess if you can sell a bad shirt you can sell anything!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

tip_city said:


> what do you think makes a t-shirt sell?


A willing buyer. Any shirt can sell. A bad shirt to you and I may not be a bad shirt to someone else. The key is to keep the shirt in front of those that are more likely to buy that particular shirt which is the tough part.


----------



## DollFaceLLC (Nov 30, 2009)

What makes a t-shirt sell? Well I would say first and foremost you need to have a unique design that is eyecatching. Don't follow trends. You won't be able to keep up. Get really creative. If you need help on marketing techniques, I strongly recommend that you read Guerilla Marketing or Buyology. These books will give you ideas that are genious, yet cost effective.


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

The key is creating shirt's and brand's that people can RELATE to. For us, we create shirts that make statements. Our brand carries a feel good vibe, but also shares a more edgier side. Which enables us to attract multiple types of people. Pick you niche, and create legit products that your customers can RELATE to. Then Stick With It.

Watch Us Grow


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

Call me crazy but I think that a personal will to sell the shirt will make it sell. Sure, there are other factors that play into it but if you have the self- determination to work hard and make sure that your designs/shirts are produced to the best of your ability, you will see results. That's just my opinion


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

If you can capitalize on something just as it get's big, or better yet, just before, you should be golden. That however is hard to do. 

When I saw the mess that is "Jersey shore" I thought about throwing together a "fist pumping" design. I didn't act on it, because I didn't have that much interest. 

Sure enough while at a grade school concert there was a teenage girl wearing a shirt that said something or other about fist pumping.

Was there anything special about it? No. 
Was it "high quality"? No.
Was it original? No. 

Did someone buy it? Yes.


Like so many things in life timing is everything. I admittedly don't have my finger on the pulse of the tween crowd, but would happily take their money.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually this is a very simple question. With most any product the key to success is a professional salesperson. If you think about it there are countless number of talented designers who are struggling to make a dime. There are virtually no talented salespeople who are struggling regardless of the market. I will take an average design coupled with a talented sales professional any day of the week over a talented designer with no sales skill. First thing you learn in business - sell it first then make it.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

I am begining to believe there are 2 types of designers- 1. the guy who wants to be accepted, popular, and sell to the masses for profit, and 2. the guy that likes what he is doing, and doesnt care what the trends are. he is told his designs are stupid, but figures he'll just wear those 320 shirts he's printing if they dont sell. 
when musicians copy other musicians, what happens? do you like thier music? eventually they (you) will get a following, but you have to love what your doing, for the right reasons.
my son started out with the dumbest designs, they looked like they were from a 3 year old. but he stck with it, and now has a niche market in Oahu. ...
I'm starting a bussiness cause I have some witty ideas that have been locked in my head since the 1980's.
not everyone will like it- but thats the price of being yourself.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

marketing
marketing
marketing
marketing
marketing


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Start with creating or hiring an artist for great artwork/designs and then a ton of advertising!


----------



## mikee123 (Oct 22, 2009)

In my opnion a t shirt that has a comfortable fabric and a great Punk rock design would definitely Sell.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

T-shirts sell because they are a cheap way to express your identity. Completely disposable and or easily changed depending on mood or individuality. When you are through with them they make good rags.


----------



## funny shirt guy (Jan 25, 2010)

In my opinion....
be in front of customers wanting to spend $ (location)
good/great sales person
shirt price
shirt design

Such as...If you want to sell athletic shirts to local athletic organizations, look for the new and smaller organizations first then expand to current and larger.... be good at sales and give a great price with product ideas/examples.


----------



## stinky12 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think this is a great question also. Whenever I get a credible lead or referral I consider the persons vision of what they would like to a great extent.
This includes practical things such as garment color ink color if there is any and shirt styles and yes believe it or not the un-inspired opinions on artwork of this persons vision (although you can make this design your own if it matters to you). 
Identification to a cause, group, team, etc. is paramount in garnering higher sales. Sometimes even more so than a great design but having both will keep these customers coming back for re-ordering or new orders.
A biggie for me has been the refusal to sell inferior blanks for added profit especially with schools for example because then you're that much more expendable but this applies to any market which the perceived product blank is low.
Last but not least is to make it easy for your customers to order from you by using email back and forth and being courteous always.

This is typically for individual orders but can be used for almost any type market segment such as pre-printed designs when you consider you always have a customer, and specifications to contend with.

Remember a t-shirt is just a generic commodity until you print it, then it's a momento available for only a limited time.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

IT all depends on who your target market is, what they like, where they hang out, how much they have to spend, etc...


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Promoting your shirts!


----------

